# Young doe losing hair around eyes and mouth



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

My daughters 10month old Nubian doelingabout started losing hair around her eyes and mouth about a week ago. Nowhere else on her body. She is with about ten other goats, all are fine with no issues. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Following


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

That can be caused by mites.
It can also be caused by a Zinc deficiency.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed - mites or zinc deficiency. 

Do you keep coconut oil on hand in the kitchen for baking or anything? You can smear coconut oil (or olive oil, etc) right on the afflicted areas for a temporary relief. If it is mites, it will provide somewhat of a smothering affect but won't eliminate them. 

She appears to have a very smooth and black coat other than these areas so I would lean towards mites as your diagnosis. You will need injectable ivermectin to treat them.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

2 of my new moms are loosing a lot of hair, one I noticed losing more around her face first then all over her body. My vet had me give all goats 1cc of Ivermectin per 75 lbs. I just gave them all shots today and that was a job, but I hope it is all that they needed.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to take her in to the vet tomorrow afternoon, I will update with the results for anyone looking to learn what it was  thanks everyone!


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I will be anxiously awaiting to hear.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the vet is scratching her head... she thought maybe ringworm, but none of my other goats are showing symptoms. So we drew blood and they're going to do a mineral panel. I'll update when the results are in.


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks, I will be following to find out what it is.


----------



## trhewett (Nov 11, 2016)

Following to see results also.


----------



## arielmadison (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree it looks like mites


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had a young doe with a problem similar - tried mite treatment , zinc and copper to no results. Finally a blood test showed she was low in selenium. I have her BoSe and know use the selenium gel monthly. No other animals have a problem so I have decided she has some kind of problem using the minerals she gets from her feeding program?? No real clear answer. I do try to give her extra and hopefully she will outgrow this as she matures.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey fezz, any update??


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just talked to the vet. It is definitely a zinc deficiency, most likely caused by their alfalfa hay. She said I could do the zinc tablets, but I have almost 30 goats  now I'm trying to find a mineral called "Zinpro" which apparently is dam near impossible in Canada! I'm feeling a little frustrated  I just want my goats healthy and happy, and half the time I can't get the stuff that is made for small ruminants simply because of where I live! It is not going to. E ANY fun trying to feed zinc tablets to each individual goat when it's -40 out! Sorry rant over... just feeling a little frustrated!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you get Replamin Plus oral paste instead?

Zinpro is somewhat difficult to find even in the U.S.! It doesn't have a huge distribution.

Replamin Plus does not contain as much Zinc as ZinPro, but it is easier to dispense to a whole herd than zinc tablets! You need one of those metal dispensing guns that have the 5cc setting to use it.

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus


----------



## arielmadison (Jul 25, 2016)

I agree with replamin plus, i got some a while back for a copper deificient buck. Ive heard of people using empty probios tubes to dispense the large tube of replamin if you dont want to buy the 20 dollar gun. I have the gun and still havent figured out how to use it properly


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

How often would I have to give that to them?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

fezz09 said:


> How often would I have to give that to them?


That's a million dollar question. Honestly, there is no firm answer.

Based on all the reading and research I have done, the general consensus is that if the goats are showing signs of deficiency, give Replamin Plus 3 days in a row and then weekly and then decrease to bi-weekly some time later. And I understand you, with 20 head on average, the labor and cost of that prospect is very high and damn near impossible. Not all of my goats are hand tame.

Multi-Min90 injections also contain zinc - I'm not sure if that product is readily available in Canada either. You may have to adjust your copper and selenium supplements if you use it. I have attempted to eliminate the use of copper boluses and Selenium/Vit. E oral gel in my herd by switching to Multi-Min90 injections (and free choice loose minerals always) but I am still struggling with some deficiency issues. I honestly don't know what the right answer is for mid-size herds. The solutions are easy for those with 5 tame goats.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4851cb54-8fd7-4a84-95c9-7814148970d7


----------



## 2appsloosa (Apr 12, 2016)

I got Zinpro from Amazon. My goats don't like it. The one that was losing her hair the worst will eat it if I stir it up in Molasses. Her hair is starting to grow back over her eyes, but she lost most of the hair on her face and her legs. Hoping it will soon start to come back there also. I did treat them for mites with Ivomectin. Initial injections and then more injections 10 days later.


----------

